# mot de passe perdu



## morgane.N (19 Mai 2013)

bonjour a tous.

 Il y a quelques années de sa je me suis fait un compte sur app store avec une adresse mail hotmail et malheureusement pour moi je ne me souvient ni de mon mot de passe pour app store ni de mon mot de passe pour ma session hotmail.
Le gros problème c'est que je doit faire des mises a jour et aucun moyen de me souvenir non plus des réponses au questions pour mot de passe perdu ( sa fait tellement  
longtemps  ) 
si quelqu'un peut m'aider se serais formidable 
Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Pour le MDP de l'App Store, jette un oeil de ce côté  => http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5615?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

Pour Hotmail je ne l'utilise pas, mais peut-être que ça pourrait le faire ?    => clique


----------



## morgane.N (19 Mai 2013)

Rien ne marche je désespère a un point inimaginable je m'en arrache les cheveux ...
je vais réitérer mes efforts en espérant un jour trouver...
si jamais quelqu'un a d'autre infos merci d'avance ...
merci beaucoup a toi en tout cas subsole


----------



## subsole (20 Mai 2013)

morgane.N a dit:


> Rien ne marche



Si, pour la partie apple ça fonctionne, évidemment il faudra pouvoir récupérer ton nouveau MDP App Store, qu'Apple a envoyé sur Hotmail.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2013)

un autre problème ca va etre hotmail
il y avait une politique de suppression

du compte hotmail  si compte hotmail inactif >270 jours
et par ailleurs
de l'identité  Windows Live ID si inactif ( ou compte MSN) > 360 jours

Après ces dates butoirs  l'adresse  et identité étaient  considerées comme "liberées " et réattribuables- réutilisables par  toute personne qui créerait un compte avec ce pseudo
--
Donc sauf si morgane ne s'y est pas connecté c'est
-soit mort
-soit plus  son compte

et là
soit Apple aura un retour : adresse email inexistante
soit  si par hasard quelqu'un a choisi pile le même pseudo "libre", c'est une autre personne qui recevra l'email  

--


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> un autre problème ca va etre hotmail
> il y avait une politique de suppression
> 
> du compte hotmail  si compte hotmail inactif >270 jours
> ...



Incroyable ce type de situation !
Ces pseudos devraient être inutilisables !
C'est dangereux un tel comportement non ?


----------



## morgane.N (21 Mai 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Incroyable ce type de situation !
> Ces pseudos devraient être inutilisables !
> C'est dangereux un tel comportement non ?


ok je ne me suis pas connectée depuis plus d'un an donc c'est mort mon mot de passe a été envoyer sur une session inactif ... je suis vraiment perdue dans se cas la ... et si sa se trouve le mot de passe est bon mais vu que mon compte a été supprimé su hotmail c'est sa qui plante alors ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2013)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5622?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

